
The whole eclipse in 1 minute in 5K resolution - ScottBurson
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyLHTk69nC4
======
ScottBurson
Thanks, Florin! This is great! Very clear!

Though it's a little disappointing that totality goes by so quickly. I guess
you only shot in time-lapse, so you don't have the intermediate frames?

